# Finally a Clovis!



## oyster (Aug 25, 2013)

After 3 years of hunting pointy rocks i picked up my first clovis in a creek saturday.  I was extremely pumped!


----------



## dmedd (Aug 25, 2013)

I would be lying there dead with it in my hand. I have been hunting one for over 30 years.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow!  Over 30 years for me too and I haven't found one.  Nice!


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 26, 2013)

cool find


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 26, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 26, 2013)

thats about as good as it gets.


----------



## florida boy (Aug 26, 2013)

awesome !


----------



## Bone pile (Aug 26, 2013)

yep that's the real deal-great find
Bone


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

53 years of artifact hunting, and I`ve never found one. At least I can make one, but that`s small consolation. Congratulations on a once in a lifetime point. It`s a beauty for sure. Do you mind saying what county you found it in?

The in situ picture is great!


----------



## alan (Aug 26, 2013)

Never found one either! Great find.


----------



## olcop (Aug 26, 2013)

I think I see at least two other rocks in the pic that look as if they have been worked, did you get those too, or, is it just erosion and tumbling from being in a creek bed.
olcop


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The in situ picture is great!



An untrained eye would look right over that.. Awesome!


----------



## oyster (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, I found it in decatur county on property where 80% of my stuff has come off.  It's the only point I picked up after about 30 mins of looking. After I found it I had to leave, I couldn't keep looking because I couldn't keep my eye off it.


----------



## dtala (Aug 26, 2013)

put it in a safe place and go buy a ton of lotto tickets because when yer hot yer hot....

congrats.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 26, 2013)

Aren't Clovis one of the oldest style points?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Aren't Clovis one of the oldest style points?




It is the oldest type in this hemisphere. The man that made that one saw Columbian mammoths and other Ice Age megafauna.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Clovis*



Nicodemus said:


> It is the oldest type in this hemisphere. The man that made that one saw Columbian mammoths and other Ice Age megafauna.



Thats what always blows my mind when I pick up an artifact. The last person that touched this ......


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 26, 2013)

WOW!!! Awesome find. Congrats!!


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Aug 26, 2013)

SWWWEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT! I woulda stroked out right then and there. Very nice example too!


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 26, 2013)

oyster said:


> Thanks guys, I found it in decatur county on property where 80% of my stuff has come off.  It's the only point I picked up after about 30 mins of looking. After I found it I had to leave, I couldn't keep looking because I couldn't keep my eye off it.



I think I'd still be there, trying to find another one 


Congratulations, never found a Clovis myself, but it sure ain't for lack of trying!



Nicodemus said:


> It is the oldest type in this hemisphere. The man that made that one saw Columbian mammoths and other Ice Age megafauna.



Not only saw 'em...he ate 'em!


----------



## GLS (Aug 26, 2013)

Truly a great find.  The only one I've held was found by a late friend who found it in Wilcox County during dam building on his farm.


----------



## earlyspur (Aug 26, 2013)

I couldn't have held it together in order to take an in-situ photo. I would have been done yanked it up. It is definitely surreal to hold one, there is no doubt about it. You will forget where, when, and how you found a lot of your points, but never that one. Congrats!


----------



## Sixes (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## oyster (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks everybody, sounds like I will be hard pressed to find another like it but I assure you it won't be from lack of trying.


----------



## oyster (Aug 26, 2013)

Earlyspur I had no idea it was a Clovis when I took the InSitu picture. I thought it was a small blade until I picked it and noticed the flute. If I had known I doubt there would be an InSitu photo.


----------



## YellowKnife (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 53 years of artifact hunting, and I`ve never found one. At least I can make one, but that`s small consolation. Congratulations on a once in a lifetime point. It`s a beauty for sure. Do you mind saying what county you found it in?
> 
> The in situ picture is great!


Way to go oyster!! Has it really sunk in what you found and just how much time and history has past since a human hand has held that point.
Hey Nic, since we ain't found one yet and can make um we may hafta do like easter eggs. We could get Andy to hide em and we could look for them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

YellowKnife said:


> Way to go oyster!! Has it really sunk in what you found and just how much time and history has past since a human hand has held that point.
> Hey Nic, since we ain't found one yet and can make um we may hafta do like easter eggs. We could get Andy to hide em and we could look for them.





Now that ain`t a bad idea!


----------



## tad1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Louis843 (Aug 27, 2013)

Reading everyone's comments, I see that finding a clovis is really uncommon.  If yall don't mind me asking a dumb question...what makes a clovis so rare and special?  Is it just a very old design, or were they only made by certain indians?  Yall've got me curious.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2013)

Louis843 said:


> Reading everyone's comments, I see that finding a clovis is really uncommon.  If yall don't mind me asking a dumb question...what makes a clovis so rare and special?  Is it just a very old design, or were they only made by certain indians?  Yall've got me curious.



For me, the excitement would be because this point may have been knapped, and used as a tool as far as 10, to 12,000 years ago.
Paleoamericans roaming the earth. It is hard for me to imagine when the last human hand touched that point before now.

What a find; congratulations!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 27, 2013)

goodness, what a fantastic find!!!! I'd be sifting thru that sand for sure!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2013)

Louis843 said:


> Reading everyone's comments, I see that finding a clovis is really uncommon.  If yall don't mind me asking a dumb question...what makes a clovis so rare and special?  Is it just a very old design, or were they only made by certain indians?  Yall've got me curious.





It is the oldest design in America, and although very rare, it is the only point that has been found in 48 states and Canada. Probably northern Mexico too. It is "fluted", usually on both sides, sometimes only on one side. This is done to thin the hafting area to make the point penetrate easier into whatever animal it is thrown at. In the case of a mammoth, Taylor`s bison, or giant sloth, you`re gonna need all the penetration you can get.

The flutes, precision in how it`s made, and the base and side grinding is what make it so unique. From a knapper`s standpoint, the flutes are the hardest part. After the point is almost finished, you don`t want to strike the base with a billet or hammerstone. But, to flute the point, this is just what you have to do. Twice. This is asking for the point to break, when you strike the base at this stage of the game. 

After the successful flutes are struck on an already very thin point, the base and sides up as far as the shortest flute are ground with a piece of sandstone to dull the razor sharp sides and base so the hafting cordage won`t be cut. Not just ground, but ground till they are almost polished. This is a hallmark of the Paleo people.

Look at the point Oyster found. See the slight "waist" on both side just up from the base? You can see the ground area on both edges. 

These people were extraordinary craftsmen and hunters. And they lived in a world we can only dream about.

This is my Paleo tool kit with a Clovis I made about 7 years ago. If you get right down to it, you can make a Clovis with just a soft hammerstone, a tine pressure flaker, and a piece of leather.


----------



## ChickInATree (Aug 27, 2013)

Too cool! Congrats on the awesome find!


----------



## Louis843 (Aug 27, 2013)

10-4 thanks for the explanation.  imagining the last time the points were touched is what's so interesting to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2013)

Man, that's just too cool! I woulda peed on myself.


----------



## oyster (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks nicodemus and everyone else for the information, its amazing the wealth of knowledge you guys have. I will be heading back to the creek this weekend sometime, maybe lightening will strike twice.


----------



## dalton257 (Aug 27, 2013)

been hunting 35 years found a few but you cant imagine the time Ive put in. Its the Holy Grail of arrowheads to me. Just looking at your point gets my heart pumping.  Congrats on probably the find of a lifetime. I hope you realize the magnitude of a clovis


----------



## Sowegan (Aug 28, 2013)

I happen to know ole oyster pretty well, and let me tell you, that is one lucky joker.  I've seen him pick up a handful of pebbles from that creek randomly and there was a boggy branch mixed in with the pebbles.  All the while I'm busting my rear with the sifter not finding anything but broken pottery. But hey, if you got it, you got it!
Congrats cuz


----------



## Son (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice Clovis. I find em often, nothing to it. Just kidding. Those things are rare as hens teeth.


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 4, 2013)

I keep coming back to look at this post.....just an awesome find.


----------



## tracker (Sep 15, 2013)

There's a database where archaeologists are trying to record the location of Paleo Indian era finds (not just Clovis) at http://pidba.utk.edu/georgia.htm. It has lots of references about paleo Indian research and dates. If you have paleo artifacts you would to be recorded email me at tracker270@yahoo.com and I can put you in contact with someone who can get it done. Personal brag, I found one in Coffee County in 1988, it is listed as 0158 in the Georgia database. Like some if these other folks I've been looking for over 40 years and have only found the one. Still looking every where I can see dirt though!


----------



## BassinSage (Sep 16, 2013)

I am a professional archaeologist and reside in southern Georgia.  I am always interested in Paleoindian period points, their characteristics and where they were found.  Would you be willing to allow me to measure, photograph, and complete a record form for your point to add it to the Paleoindian Database of the Americas?  You can check out the PIDBA on-line.  Just Google the title and follow the instructions.  This professional program has been going on since the early 1970s and the amount of information gathered has been unbelievable.  If you are willing to record you point so that it's information can be used in archaeological research, respond through my company website at www.sehorizons.com.  That way I can communicate with you directly and we can work out a time and place to get together.  Thank you.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> goodness, what a fantastic find!!!! I'd be sifting thru that sand for sure!!!!!


that's what I was thinking too!!


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 16, 2013)

Please get it recorded in the data base. There are too many paleo points that have been found in Ga. that are not recorded and as such we have holes in the information on paleo activity in the state. Please record it for everyone!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2013)

Just astounding. Great find. Congratulations.


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 19, 2013)

*You have a great piece of North Amaerican History*

Congrats to you for such an exceptional find.

This thread is really making me want to go and hit some of my artifact hunting areas.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow.  Find of a lifetime.  I would be ecstatic.  That one deserves its own display case!


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's another question about a clovis. What would the $ value be on one of these? Take the condition of oyster's for example.


----------



## Frank Cooper (Sep 24, 2013)

2600 plus hits. Man you impressed alot of big names with this find.  Thanks for posting something that we can only drool at.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 24, 2013)

A thousand an inch sounds bout right!!!


----------



## dtala (Sep 25, 2013)

It is a violation of law to say "finally" in relation to a clovis find after only three years looking....just sayin....

congrats again.


----------



## HossBog (Sep 25, 2013)

All I know about Clovis, I saw on TV documentaries. Not much. Congratulations on that! I know a little about a lot, but not a lot about a few. Dumb here, but another of the many things I like. I need to research this stuff more.

Oh, speaking of dumb, what is in situ? I'll guess a photo that was taken of the item in its situation? Naw...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2013)

HossBog said:


> All I know about Clovis, I saw on TV documentaries. Not much. Congratulations on that! I know a little about a lot, but not a lot about a few. Dumb here, but another of the many things I like. I need to research this stuff more.
> 
> Oh, speaking of dumb, what is in situ? I'll guess a photo that was taken of the item in its situation? Naw...





In situ is a picture taken of the point as it lays when it was first seen, and before it has been touched or picked up.


----------



## HossBog (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks, Nico. I just looked it up, also Clovis. Learned a bit. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Forest Grump (Sep 25, 2013)

HossBog said:


> Thanks, Nico. I just looked it up, also Clovis. Learned a bit. Fascinating stuff.



Be careful what you "learn" when you look up the Clovis folk: info appears to be changing all the time with new discoveries. Some fascinating evidence turning up; but archaeologists are often reluctant to give up the dogma they were taught as "fact" (well, _ALL_ scientists are, really). What is "known" to be "true" may one day change...the more we learn about the Clovis people, the less it seems we know & the more we seem to need to learn.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 25, 2013)

My sincere congratulations on finding the point of a lifetime.


----------



## Son (Sep 26, 2013)

Over the years i've noticed most Clovis points found in the lower Southeast are about the size of this find. I'm assuming that is the exhausted final use size, and are purposely discarded.

Found in Early Co. Ga.


----------



## Son (Sep 26, 2013)

Other Paleo forms such as Clovis/Simpson like are found the same, discarded at about the same length. It's thought by some, including me, that Clovis forms took on different shapes through the period. With the earliest Clovis points tapering in at the base more than the later forms. Eventually Clovis transitions  into what is called a Simpson point. First Simpsons exhibit flutes, sometimes multiple.


----------

